# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Fatturazione elettronica: obblighi per chi la riceve?

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... assodati gli obblighi per chi emette la fattura elettronica (canali ad hoc, formato, conservazione digitale 10 anni ecc...) per i quali in genere ci si appoggia a fornitori esterni certificati ... ma per chi riceve una fattura elettronica salvo i normali obblighi contabili vi sono ulteriori adempimenti anche digitali o di archiviazione o altro? grazie a tutti ... !!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## tommy72

... considerando che comunque in linea di massima chi riceve è la P.A. il problema forse si pone poco ... in ogni caso è l'ente che si occupa della trasmissione da parte del fornitore che conserva digitalmente la stessa fattura anche per la PA?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## doclight

Riprendo questo post, a seguito della lettura del quotidiano Sole 24 Ore di oggi. Riporto:   *E-fattura, obbligo dal 2019 Frodi carburanti nel mirino*
Un obbligo con debutto in due tempi. Dal 1° luglio 2018 la fattura elettronica dovrà essere adottata nella filiera dei carburanti e nei subappalti nei contratti di appalto per lavori, servizi e forniture con la Pa. 
Ritengo che saranno interessati anche i distributori di carburante. Per chi come me ha tale tipo di clienti, come pensate di muovervi?

----------


## tommy72

... idem ... come sempre calma piatta fino ad un mese dalla scadenza ... poi scioperi e rivolte in piazza ... e poi ... proroga!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## doclight

mah... io mi sto muovendo già da adesso. Penso che offrirò ai clienti un portale dal quale potranno emettere le fatture, elettroniche e non

----------


## tommy72

... interessante ... penso lo faranno anche le software house ... io sinceramente sto abbandonando tutte le fasi operative ... si vedrà ... ???!!!  :Confused:

----------


## ildav

Anch'io sono interessato all'argomento fatturazione elettronica per l'acquisto di carburante anche in prospettiva 2019 quando dovrebbe debuttare l'obbligo della fatturazione elettronica per le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi effettuate tra soggetti residenti, stabiliti o identificati in Italia, esonerando però i contribuenti in regime di vantaggio e i forfettari.
Più che altro vorrei capire le modalità "operative" inerenti all'acquisto di carburante, ovvero un soggetto con partita iva acquista carburante (sotto inteso pagando non per contanti), lascia i dati della fatturazione all'addetto del distributore che a sua volta emetterà la fattura elettronica? :Confused:  Grazie

----------


## La matta

Non lo sanno neanche loro. Per adesso è una dichiarazione di intenti, poi ci daranno un regolamento, poi una circolare per spiegare il regolamento, e poi un comunicato stampa per sedare le piazze...

----------


## tommy72

... infatti ... come per il nuovo spesometro ... proroga in attesa di provvedimento attuativo ... considerate che il 70% delle novità in legge di bilancio necessita di provvedimenti attuativi ecc ... ma a marzo si vota ... !!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kompei77

> Anch'io sono interessato all'argomento fatturazione elettronica per l'acquisto di carburante anche in prospettiva 2019 quando dovrebbe debuttare l'obbligo della fatturazione elettronica per le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi effettuate tra soggetti residenti, stabiliti o identificati in Italia, esonerando però i contribuenti in regime di vantaggio e i forfettari.
> Più che altro vorrei capire le modalità "operative" inerenti all'acquisto di carburante, ovvero un soggetto con partita iva acquista carburante (sotto inteso pagando non per contanti), lascia i dati della fatturazione all'addetto del distributore che a sua volta emetterà la fattura elettronica? Grazie

  Io sono autotrasportatore e di solito faccio sempre gasolio dagli stessi distributori con carta petrolifera ..
e mi arriva ogni 15 giorni una fattura ... quando parte questa fatturazione elettronica come si comporteranno ?

----------


## tommy72

... la fattura invece che cartacea ti arriverà in sdi virtuale ... in copia ti sarà probabilmente inviata via mail ... oppure ti arriverà un avviso che è disponibile la fattura da scaricare ... come avviene per le notifiche dell'arrivo posta pec ... la fattura elettronica non è altro che una modalità particolare di emissione ... e stop ... addio carta ... probabilmente il tuo commercialista potrà pescarla direttamente dal tuo sdi tramite proprio software contabile ... in futuro ... altrimenti dovrai stampartela e portare la copia per la contabilità al tuo consulente ... la carta carburanti fidelity con fatturazione periodica è l'ideale anche per chi vende il carburante ... altrimenti la vedo dura alla fatturazione singola di volta in volta ... secondo me come per lo spesometro vi saranno ritardi attuativi!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kompei77

Che ridere .. con tutti i valori che Italiana Petroli mette nelle normali fatture .pdf che ricevo ci sara' da ridere .. ma fatemi capire una cosa ... io queste fatture che ricevo dovrei inviarle tramite sdi all'agenzia delle entrate ? Cioe' controllarle e poi inviarle ?

----------


## RiccardoCC

> Che ridere .. con tutti i valori che Italiana Petroli mette nelle normali fatture .pdf che ricevo ci sara' da ridere .. ma fatemi capire una cosa ... io queste fatture che ricevo dovrei inviarle tramite sdi all'agenzia delle entrate ? Cioe' controllarle e poi inviarle ?

  Buongiorno a tutti i colleghi. 
Rinnovo questo post perchè un collega della prov di Trento, mi ha suggerito questo servizio   Fatturazione elettronica | YouDOX Fattura e conserva 
mi dice essere veloce, efficace e poco costoso (paga un abbonamento annuo e fa fare le fatture elettroniche ai suoi clineti, per poi importare tutto nella sua contabilità).  
Avete spunti da darmi?
Grazie, 
R

----------


## tommy72

... immagino a breve ci sarà la giungla per questi software ... e la scelta sarà molto ardua ... non ho idee a riguardo ... mi piacerebbe sinceramente avere magari qualche convenzione con il nostro ordine ... in maniera tale da avere dei referenti comunque un pò selezionati ... altrimenti mi sa che si tradurrà in un normalissimo servizio software a macchia di leopardo ... forse converrebbe indirizzarsi verso canali convenzionati con il proprio software contabile per avere la massima compatibilità ed efficienza nel gestire anche gli eventuali futuri travasi ... in e out ... secondo me ... ?!?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## La matta

> ... immagino a breve ci sarà la giungla per questi software ... e la scelta sarà molto ardua ... non ho idee a riguardo ... mi piacerebbe sinceramente avere magari qualche convenzione con il nostro ordine ... in maniera tale da avere dei referenti comunque un pò selezionati ... altrimenti mi sa che si tradurrà in un normalissimo servizio software a macchia di leopardo ... forse converrebbe indirizzarsi verso canali convenzionati con il proprio software contabile per avere la massima compatibilità ed efficienza nel gestire anche gli eventuali futuri travasi ... in e out ... secondo me ... ?!?

  Alla fin fine, per i grandi numeri, il sistema integrato secondo me è il migliore. Se non si tratta di differenze di prezzo o di prestazioni insormontabili, il sistema integrato fa risparmiare tempo e diminuisce l'errore umano.

----------


## tommy72

... per sistema integrato intendi nel contabile già in uso? ossia un modulo aggiuntivo da parte delle nostre fornitrici attuali?

----------


## RiccardoCC

> ... per sistema integrato intendi nel contabile già in uso? ossia un modulo aggiuntivo da parte delle nostre fornitrici attuali?

  Ha idea di cosa costi l'integrazione di un gestionale? Il collega che mi ha suggerito il servizio  mi ha confermato che il servizio fa un export di tutte le fatture inviate in un formato compatibile con il gestionale di studio di modo che possa importarlo per la contabilizzazione automatica. Per cui il costo è nettamente minore, senza dover mettere mano al gestionale.  
Oggi acquisto il pacchetto più piccolo sul sito e vi saprò dire.  
R

----------


## Alessandra

Tommy è quello che penso anch'io ci sono decreti attuativi ancora in attesa  decideranno dopo ... spesometro al 06.04.2018, nuovi OIC  che valgono sul 2017 retroattivi ole!!!, come cambia non l'ho ancora capito e non ci penso ora ci sono LIPE CU2018 IVA spese condominiali veterinarie erogazioni liberali da trasmettere... già hanno fatto un caos con detrazione IVA  e anche dei contratti locativi agevolati  (non solo per elevata densità abitativa) con legge di gennaio 2017 , ma al 06.02.2018 ci spiegano che per essere validi occorreva "timbro" delle associazioni di locatori ecc, e non solo il rimando nel contratto agli accordi territoriali e al calcolo in base a parametri fissati dal comune... Qualcosa d'altro? Mancava che chiedevano di timbralo giurarlo davanti a un giudice  con firma digitale dei privati locatore e inquilino, garanzia antimafia e cosa.... 
Per cui oggi a quei contratti stipulati cosi sono non sono applicabili le agevolazioni, perché dopo 1 anno e 15 gg  ci spiegate ciò, e cosi come dl 50/2017 per IVA, crisi a fine anno  per fatture (passata sotto traccia la norma di aprile per forza ERAVAMO SOTTO BILANCI CEE che per il 2016 si trovavano a specificare variazione OIC per spese pluriennali...) per detrazione spigata post liquidazione IVA al 18.01.2018 da Circolare 1/2018 illogica per 2018  per poi dire a telefisco no potete comunque inserirle nel 2017 se fatture 2017 arrivate entro il 16.01.2018... MA dai!!!
Alessandra scorata !|!!

----------


## La matta

> ... per sistema integrato intendi nel contabile già in uso? ossia un modulo aggiuntivo da parte delle nostre fornitrici attuali?

  esattamente.

----------


## LIGABUE

Io emetto la fatture elettroniche tramite il sito "Fatture e corrispettivi" dell'agenzia delle entrate e tramite quello le conservo.
Non capisco perchè, dato che esistono siti come aruba ed altri che fanno pagare il servizio, i clienti non usino tutti il sito dell'agenzia delle entrate.

----------


## tommy72

... forse perchè il sito agenzia prevede l'immissione manuale di tutti i dati della fattura elettronica ... un bel lavoretto ... e tanti in autonomia non hanno voglia o tempo di farlo ... soprattutto quando le fatture elettroniche da gestire sono tante e non 3/4 al mese ... considerato che da luglio partono i carburanti ma da gennaio 2019 tutto sarà in fattura elettronica sia in emissione che ricezione occorre aggiornarsi molto ... i maggiori siti oggi danno la possibilità di inviare la fattura canonica in pdf e stop, fanno poi tutto loro ... mie ditte clienti stanno già ordinando software che in automatico emettono fatture in xml e le inviano secondo canali ad hoc in maniera automatica ... dall'altra i software pescano le fatture elettroniche di acquisto ed in automatico le travasano in contabilità ... ho visto una demo ... fantastica ... !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Telematico65

Salve ....Aggiornamenti?
Voi con il Qr code come vi muovete? lasciate che il cliente lo richieda da solo? sicuramente utile per comunicare i propri dati ai fornitori senza errori....ma non capisco se la consultazione e acquisizione delle fatture elettroniche tramite conferimento delega AdE e quindi comunicazione Pec dello Studio ci possa essere utile o se le integrazioni dei vari gestionali (teamsystem, buffetti ecc)...riusciranno a sostituire tale servizio.... :Confused: 
grazie

----------


## tommy72

... noi avviamo avvisato la clientela ... non forniamo i servizi di gestione fatturazione elettronica ... tutte le p.iva devono iniziare ad aggiornarsi ed essere autonome ... noi attendiamo che si assesti tutto per valutare le opzioni migliori ... per la prima fase chiediamo le fatture cartacee ... di conseguenza abbiamo invitato la clientela ad aggiornarsi a riguardo ... per i carburanti vediamo ... per il 2019 vediamo ancora di più ... per i software stiamo valutando delle demo ... ma non voglio che il commercialista diventi un cinese a gestire le fatture elettroniche ... idem il qr code invitiamo a crearselo come i codici spid, credenziali vari ... non possiamo come studio perderci in adempimenti da marginalità cinese ... !!!

----------


## paolab

se ho capito bene (ma per ora non gli sto dando tanta attenzione) mi sembra che Teamsystem attribuisca un codice univoco che il commercialista dovrebbe girare ai propri clienti i quali lo utilizzeranno ogni volta che chiedono una fattura elettronica. I documenti arrivano tutti via PEC in una certa cartella appositamente creata. Attraverso la partita IVA il software separa le fatture delle varie aziende e le "registra" automaticamente in contabilità... Ho capito bene?

----------


## tommy72

... si presumo funzionerà così ... tra 1/2/3 anni ... in ogni caso preferisco per ora che il software lo abbia il cliente ... anche perchè comunque deve ricevere e controllare e pagare le fatture!!! ... quando sono ok per ora le porta a noi in formato pdf ... oppure ci gira solo le confermate ... scusa ma se arriva a noi tutto il calderone che senso ha: controllo bolle con fatture, resi, riba, pagamenti ... è sicuramente un passaggio automatico che si può fare ma il filtro dell'imprenditore deve esserci ... a quel punto preferisco che il codice univoco sia del cliente ... a noi non può arrivare di tutto e di più ma solo tutto quanto filtrato dall'imprenditore!!! attenzione a non trasformarci da commercialisti a segretarie ... per questo io punto ad appaltare a terze società la gestione della ricezione e tx delle fatture elettroniche ... nulla direttamente a noi ... per il momento!!!

----------


## Telematico65

Grazie ora mi è più chiaro

----------


## CATIA71

si d'accordo, ognuno gestisce il ricevimento delle proprie. Ma la conservazione elettronica? Non credo che si possa conservare il cartaceo se la fattura è ricevuta elettronicamente, uno si fa una stampa per la registrazione ma poi?

----------


## roby

no, con le leggi attuali non è possibile la conservazione del cartaceo. Le fatture elettroniche devono necessariamente avere la conservazione sostitutiva. Speriamo però in una forte semplificazione di questo aspetto

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> si d'accordo, ognuno gestisce il ricevimento delle proprie. Ma la conservazione elettronica? Non credo che si possa conservare il cartaceo se la fattura è ricevuta elettronicamente, uno si fa una stampa per la registrazione ma poi?

  Proprio perché tutta la documentazione digitale (fatture ricevute e fatture emesse elettroniche) deve essere archiviata elettronicamente secondo le regole CNIPA, la migliore soluzione è quella di fornire il servizio al cliente tramite un proprio hub. L’idea che ogni commercialista crei il suo portale tramite i servizi web della propria software house è un modo per avere un controllo diretto sul cliente il quale userebbe un spazio applicativo e conservativo fornito dal professionista. Si creerebbe a maggiore fidelizzazione, ma sopratutto non dovremo cimentarci con decine di applicativi, ciascuno con le sue regole di funzionamento. Mentre, utilizzando il software di studio (o più verosimilmente un spazio di applicazioni collegato al nostro software di studio) potremo essere maggiormente efficienti nel trattamento dati e sopratutto essere d’aiuto per il cliente quando la fase di immissione non si concluda positivamente. 
In questa logica, il commercialista diventa fornitori di servizi innovativi e tiene sottto controllo il cliente, gli permette in ogni momento di disporre della propria documentazione fiscale( F24, Dichiarativi, bilanci, ecc.) se quest’ultima pubblicata nel suo spazio web. Quanto tempo si perde nel distrarre se stessi o un collaboratore per fare le fotocopie della dichiarazione dei redditi o ancora del bilancio della società che deve presentare domanda per il rinnovo del fido ? E quanto costa il tempo impiegato per fare tutta questa attività di segreteria ?  
Bisogna porre molta attenzione alla questione della gestione dei flussi informatici, perché ai fini IVA, la detrazione non potrà come è oggi partire dalla semplice registrazione in seconda battuta della copia cartacea della fattura elettronica ricevuta, prescindendo dalla circostanza della corretta acquisizione da parte di SDI del documento trasmesso dal fornitore, bensì dalla certificazione fornita esternamente tramite accessi singorlarizzati (cioè per cliente) al portale dell’Agenzia; mentre disponendo di un web service collegato al gestionale di contabilità la presenza di apposite funzioni permetterà automaticamente di importare unicamente le fatture che hanno ricevuto lo “stato”di corretta acquisizione.  
Per noi commercialisti, nella mia visione, è importante disporre di uno “cruscotto” sul cliente che renda automatizzate l’acquisizione e il riversamento dei dati nel nostro gestionale, in maniera del tutto automatizzata.  
Questa attività di formazione all’uso del gestionale (o meglio del web service di studio) deve avvenire quanto prima, specie nei casi in cui ci si trova di fronte a clienti poco strutturati da un punto di vista culturale, perché il 16/02/2019 è vicinissimo e pensare di rimandare tutto a dopo novembre 2018 è a mio giudizio un errore organizzativo.

----------


## CATIA71

> Proprio perché tutta la documentazione digitale (fatture ricevute e fatture emesse elettroniche) deve essere archiviata elettronicamente secondo le regole CNIPA, la migliore soluzione è quella di fornire il servizio al cliente tramite un proprio hub. Lidea che ogni commercialista crei il suo portale tramite i servizi web della propria software house è un modo per avere un controllo diretto sul cliente il quale userebbe un spazio applicativo e conservativo fornito dal professionista. Si creerebbe a maggiore fidelizzazione, ma sopratutto non dovremo cimentarci con decine di applicativi, ciascuno con le sue regole di funzionamento. Mentre, utilizzando il software di studio (o più verosimilmente un spazio di applicazioni collegato al nostro software di studio) potremo essere maggiormente efficienti nel trattamento dati e sopratutto essere daiuto per il cliente quando la fase di immissione non si concluda positivamente. 
> In questa logica, il commercialista diventa fornitori di servizi innovativi e tiene sottto controllo il cliente, gli permette in ogni momento di disporre della propria documentazione fiscale( F24, Dichiarativi, bilanci, ecc.) se questultima pubblicata nel suo spazio web. Quanto tempo si perde nel distrarre se stessi o un collaboratore per fare le fotocopie della dichiarazione dei redditi o ancora del bilancio della società che deve presentare domanda per il rinnovo del fido ? E quanto costa il tempo impiegato per fare tutta questa attività di segreteria ?  
> Bisogna porre molta attenzione alla questione della gestione dei flussi informatici, perché ai fini IVA, la detrazione non potrà come è oggi partire dalla semplice registrazione in seconda battuta della copia cartacea della fattura elettronica ricevuta, prescindendo dalla circostanza della corretta acquisizione da parte di SDI del documento trasmesso dal fornitore, bensì dalla certificazione fornita esternamente tramite accessi singorlarizzati (cioè per cliente) al portale dellAgenzia; mentre disponendo di un web service collegato al gestionale di contabilità la presenza di apposite funzioni permetterà automaticamente di importare unicamente le fatture che hanno ricevuto lo statodi corretta acquisizione.  
> Per noi commercialisti, nella mia visione, è importante disporre di uno cruscotto sul cliente che renda automatizzate lacquisizione e il riversamento dei dati nel nostro gestionale, in maniera del tutto automatizzata.  
> Questa attività di formazione alluso del gestionale (o meglio del web service di studio) deve avvenire quanto prima, specie nei casi in cui ci si trova di fronte a clienti poco strutturati da un punto di vista culturale, perché il 16/02/2019 è vicinissimo e pensare di rimandare tutto a dopo novembre 2018 è a mio giudizio un errore organizzativo.

  
Non fa una piega, sono d'accordo su tutto, purtroppo però l'andazzo non mi pare questo. Io gestisco internamente la contabilità una media azienda e il mio gestionale è in fase di rinnovamento proprio per questo, la prox settimana mi illustreranno tutte le novità. Ma mi sono confrontata con tanti fornitori a cui il commercialista di turno ha semplificato la cosa con "manda tutto per pec" o se ne riparla a gennaio tanto rimanderanno tutto con certezza!!!! Mi pare una follia!

----------


## germont1

Mi inserisco nella discussione per chiedere se sia corretto un mio pensiero circa la conservazione delle fatture. 
Nella circolare 18/E del 24/06/2014 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate è riportato che "Il destinatario della fattura elettronica può decidere o meno di “accettare” tale processo. In particolare, qualora non lo accetti ai fini fiscali, potrà materializzare il documento – garantendone la leggibilità – invece di stabilizzarne la prova informatica attraverso un processo di conservazione elettronica. Pertanto, la stampa e la conservazione analogica del documento ricevuto elettronicamente rappresentano un comportamento concludente per esprimere l’intenzione del destinatario di non accettare la fattura come “elettronica”. 
Ora, questa possibilità rimane valida fino all'entrata in vigore dell'obbligo di fatturazione elettronica?

----------

